# Up in the Air(Just saw it)



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

Outstanding screenplay, Clooney and cast were amazing. This will win awards.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Definitely on my must-see list -- glad you liked it.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Other than the one serious plot flaw (Chicago), I liked the movie.
Anna Kendrick stole some scenes for sure.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Definitely a great movie. Our whole family liked it.

John


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It has already been nominated for just about every award under the sun...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1193138/awards


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I thought it was a very good movie in many ways, and enjoyed it.

The subject matter is obviously pertinent and hits home. George Clooney does a solid job in his role.

That said, none of us in the group of 6 seeing it felt it was "Oscar material".


----------

